# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Подсчет калорий не поможет похудеть

## Irina

*Строгий контроль над количеством употребляемой пищи, ее ограничение и подробные записи не способствуют похудению. К такому выводу, как передает портал «Раут», пришли американские диетологи.*

Исключение из рациона некоторых продуктов питания может привести к серьезным проблемам со здоровьем. Так, например, орехи или яйца содержат большое количество ценных питательных веществ, но при этом отличаются высоким показателем калорийности. Кроме того, более 60% жительниц США совершенно не имеют понятия, какая суточная норма калорий необходима их организму.

Согласно опросам, только 12% представительниц прекрасного пола хотя бы примерно представляют, какой энергетической ценностью должен обладать их ежедневный рацион. Эти требования различаются в зависимости от возраста, веса, а также образа жизни девушки. Так, данный показатель варьируется от 1200 ккал для типичной офисной сотрудницы до 4000 ккал для спортсменки. И это только минимальные цифры, направленные на сохранение имеющегося веса. По мнению диетолога Джейн Броклхерст, эффективная диета непременно должна включать пересмотр всего образа жизни в целом.

В соответствии с ее выводами, девушки все больше сосредоточиваются на скрупулезном подсчете калорий. При этом, диета может помочь сбросить вес, но она может оказаться несбалансированной, например, содержать слишком большое количество жиров. Как отмечает Броклхерст, почти все худеющие женщины получают с ежедневными приемами пищи намного больше калорий, чем они склонны думать. Не последнюю роль в этом вопросе играет размер порций, который, в том числе, в заведениях общественного питания, за последнее время значительно увеличился.

----------

